
Zuckerberg, Gates team up to contribute $25M for research into Covid-19 - theBashShell
https://thehill.com/homenews/news/489995-zuckerberg-gates-team-up-to-contribute-25m-for-research-into-coronavirus
======
uberman
In the recent past, this "team" had an estimate net worth more than 150
Billion and get news coverage for donating 0.016% of their net worth or
comparatively nothing. This while Facebook was hoarding literally hundreds of
thousands of masks until it was shamed.

For context, this would be dollar for dollar the equivalent of me giving about
$200 and I don't have a team of accountants to work my $200 into some sort of
tax break. I have given more than this in tips to local restaurants who are
pledging to share those tips with displaced staff.

Meanwhile the worlds richest man has essentially started a go fund me campaign
to have others pay his contractors. His personal contributions to this crisis
seem non-existent as all support efforts seem to be from Amazon.

It is an embarrassment of epic proportions that 9 people control 50% of all of
the planet's wealth and still get news coverage for throwing coins to the
pleabs.

------
allears
Those two together are worth how many billions? That's such a small amount for
them, it seems to send some kind of message...

